

How to make hacking sound like rape - ArekDymalski
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/05/14/how-to-make-hacking-sound-like-rape/

======
ArekDymalski
With titles like that it will be soon embarrassing to call yourself a hacker.

